

Ask YC: Impact of University on YC Application? - n-named

I'm curious what impact this has.<p>Is it possible to break down acceptance percentages into YC by Ivy League/University/Community College/No Higher Education? Even as a rough estimate?
======
cperciva
I'm sure PG could break down those numbers for you, but they wouldn't be
meaningful. Yes, people from "better" institutions are more likely to be
accepted; but that doesn't tell you whether it's the institution which matters
or simply that those were the better students to begin with.

~~~
n-named
The proportion would certainly be interesting. i.e. 90/5/3/2 wouldn't surprise
me but if it was more like 40/30/20/10 I would definitely be interested in
knowing that.

